# Radon ZR Race 29 LE



## Packo84 (5. Juli 2015)

Hallo Leute 
Ich spiele mit dem gedanken mir das ZR Race 29 LE von Radon zu bestellen. Hat jemand schon erfahrung mit dem Bike gemacht?? Und wie sieht es aus wenn ich es bei H&S Bike Discount bestelle und es mir via DHLL liefern lasse da die Post streikt ???

LG
Björn


----------



## EVHD (7. Juli 2015)

Google würde nützlich sein, das Thema wurde hier schon oft genug gebrochen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

